# Upgrade / Installation of cyrus-imapd fails



## BeaSDBoy (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

I updated my entire system and therefore I did a [cmd=]portupgrade -arR[/cmd] But I have problems with cyrus. I couldn't update or can't install new. It always fails with:


```
...
cc -L/usr/local/lib -R/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -R/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -R/usr/local/lib  -rpath=/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local
 -o imapd  ../master/service.o pushstats.o imapd.o proxy.o imap_proxy.o index.o mutex_fake.o  libimap.a ../sieve/libsieve.a ../lib/libcyrus.a
 ../lib/libcyrus_min.a -L/usr/local/lib  -R/usr/local/lib -lsasl2   -lfl -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/local/lib  -R/usr/local/lib -ldb41
 -L/usr/local/lib  -R/usr/local/lib -lsqlite3 -lpcre -lpcreposix -lssl -lcrypto -lz ../com_err/et/libcom_err.a -lwrap -ldrac
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x207): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_init_context'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x225): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_parse_name'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x23f): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_get_default_realm'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x27e): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_build_principal'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x29f): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_realm_compare'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x2b3): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_free_principal'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x2da): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_unparse_name'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x2f4): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_free_principal'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x2ff): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_free_context'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x325): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_free_principal'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x330): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_free_context'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x368): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_free_principal'
../lib/libcyrus.a(auth_krb5.o)(.text+0x373): In function `mycanonifyid':
: undefined reference to `krb5_free_context'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/cyrus-imapd24/work/cyrus-imapd-2.4.8/imap.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/cyrus-imapd24/work/cyrus-imapd-2.4.8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/cyrus-imapd24.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/cyrus-imapd24.
root@apollo /usr/ports/mail/cyrus-imapd24 #
```

Does anybody know what's the problem here?


Thanks in advance

Regards Andy


----------

